# Suspension



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Not only do I have the rubber tops but none of you guys have all the crap next to the passenger headlight


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow your fuel return line is in a totally different place than mine. And whatya mean "rubber tops" ???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ruuber tops over my strut towers.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Rubber tops over my strut towers.


All of us with the turbos do.  I have them on mine, you just can't see them in that pic. All the turbo cars posted should have them since we all have electronic suspensions. I haven't seen any Shiros on here yet, and we know those are the only exception....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> All of us with the turbos do.  I have them on mine, you just can't see them in that pic. All the turbo cars posted should have them since we all have electronic suspensions. I haven't seen any Shiros on here yet, and we know those are the only exception....


Sorry, assuming the suspension is all stock, I should have added.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Sorry, assuming the suspension is all stock, I should have added.


Yeah mine will be once I have the cash.... Tein Electronics


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Yeah mine will be once I have the cash.... Tein Electronics


 They make a system for the Z31?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> They make a system for the Z31?


If you have money and want them custom made then yes...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> If you have money and want them custom made then yes...


 I'm not paying more for my suspension than I did my whole car.....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> I'm not paying more for my suspension than I did my whole car.....



Tee hee. I want to be able to have it as a track/drag racer when I'm....



























40


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> I'm not paying more for my suspension than I did my whole car.....


Nothing is cheap...About 500 for good shocks and you can get ST springs for 150. Of course that is just the beginning.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im super happy with the way mine turned out.... I just have to keep the shocks set at 1 or 2 or else Im going to need a kidney donation


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Im super happy with the way mine turned out.... I just have to keep the shocks set at 1 or 2 or else Im going to need a kidney donation



I wish I would've had the money for illumina's.. I'll probably get them for the front when I change my stuff then eventually get another pair for the back. Since I just got the regular Tokicos for the back.

Can you change the setting on the fly? I mean like pull over pull out the screw-driver and change it?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

todd how do you like the Addco sways? Im going to be running Blistens with ST springs and I'm looking at Addco sways and cusco strut tower bars. But how do you like the sways?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I like them alot! They were kind of a pain to put in , but like the motorsport bars....they are only 1" diameter......which is alright but only a 1/4 inch bigger. I did everything in stages over a two week period....it made a huge difference. Its not comparable to my nx in handling, but its alright for a Z31....to start it was nothing to brag about.....when I do the foam injection itll be finished.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

actually....when I do the 5 speed itll be finished-LOL


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> I haven't seen any Shiros on here yet, and we know those are the only exception....


the Shiros look just like NAs.










There, now you've seen mine :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

wow thats really f-ing hot :thumbup:


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> actually....when I do the 5 speed itll be finished-LOL


Wait... you drive an auto?


----------



## EZDUZIT (Dec 28, 2004)

z31 said:


> the Shiros look just like NAs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Correct me if I am wrong but it looks like you are at Renyolds Georgia in that pic at on of the SEZS events. I was there last year and will be there this year. :fluffy:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

z31 said:


> the Shiros look just like NAs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooo I'm in love....... :crazy:


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

EZDUZIT said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but it looks like you are at Renyolds Georgia in that pic at on of the SEZS events. I was there last year and will be there this year. :fluffy:


Yes, that was last year. My decision to go this year depends on how much snow is on the ground at the time. Last year I made it back the about 8 hours before several inches of snowfall. I also have a coolant leak I need to track down, so I might just aim for Branson this year. :cheers:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah bro.........but dont worry.......I will be changing it here soon- I have reached the peak of the auto........itll take about 300hp  Then the bands slip---haha I was going to get a Level Ten rebuild, but Jamesz says thats gay so I am going to do a 5 speed b/c Jamesz is the coolest and I want to do stuff just to impress him!

(Im being sarcastic by the way...dont get offended Jamesz....I know youre gay like that sometimes)


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> (Im being sarcastic by the way...dont get offended Jamesz....I know youre gay like that sometimes)


HEH No Todd...
I don't get offended with anything you say. I don't ever take you seriously.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I dont take anything I say serious either..............so atleast we are in agreement.............see what pisses me off is that YOU know when Im playing around........everyone else is just a bunch of ignorant J***offs and take stuff offensively..........Thats why I like THE JAMESZ------even if you car isnt working


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I dont take anything I say serious either..............so atleast we are in agreement.............see what pisses me off is that YOU know when Im playing around........everyone else is just a bunch of ignorant J***offs and take stuff offensively..........Thats why I like THE JAMESZ------even if you car isnt working



Yeah.. Talk about something that someone cares about....


So how much boost were you running when it first started slipping Todd? Just wondering because it seems it would take a bit to get up to 300HP


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Yeah.. Talk about something that someone cares about....
> 
> 
> So how much boost were you running when it first started slipping Todd? Just wondering because it seems it would take a bit to get up to 300HP


Figure if I was at 15 psi, I was probably barely pushing 280 chp (crank horsepower) let alone 300. He better have been pushing 17+ to get anywhere near 300 chp. Which means fuel pump and injectors at the very minimum. And the T3 is well out of it's efficiency range even at 15-16 psi. Somehow I doubt 270 chp, let alone 300........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah something tells me that the tranny would go out way before 300HP.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Figure if I was at 15 psi, I was probably barely pushing 280 chp (crank horsepower) let alone 300. He better have been pushing 17+ to get anywhere near 300 chp. Which means fuel pump and injectors at the very minimum. And the T3 is well out of it's efficiency range even at 15-16 psi. Somehow I doubt 270 chp, let alone 300........


Um....no. People have dynoed 250-275 rwhp on just intake, exhuast, and 13 or 14 psi. That's between 290 and 315 Crank HP. Read


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> Um....no. People have dynoed 250-275 rwhp on just intake, exhuast, and 13 or 14 psi. That's between 290 and 315 Crank HP. Read


That says right about 275 on the stock fuel equipment, which is what I have. I've also seen the other side of the coin, with all the above dynoing 240 rwhp..... I'd be more inclined to beleive the lower number.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah but crank horsepower doesn't tell you much. WHP measures are going to tell you what your really experiencing.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

11 Hp for 1 psi of boost seems to be the accepted ratio, so lets look at it this way. Stock boost on my car was 5 psi. I ran 15 psi last time at the track. Stock Hp: about 200 crank, 180 on the ground. Therefore,+10 psi = 110 Hp crank, combined with the stock 200 Hp on the crank, gives me maybe 310 crank. Drivetrain loses and etc drop that back to maybe 280-285 ish on the ground. 
Give me a different boost/Hp ratio if you think that one is incorrect. 11 Hp/1 psi is assuming the intake and exhaust are fairly unrestricted. I forget where that number was gotten from, but I've been using it for years, seems to be fairly accurate.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Yeah but crank horsepower doesn't tell you much. WHP measures are going to tell you what your really experiencing.


 ANd that's different for every car which is why dynoing is important. Not all cars of the same type have the same drivetrain losses, there's a lot of factors involved. Age and wear are big ones. I'm using chp because that's a number that doesn't require much conversion and it's easy to figure.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I guess when the 87s caem around they bupmed it to 7psi. Because my car stock was running 7.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Well I guess when the 87s caem around they bupmed it to 7psi. Because my car stock was running 7.


Then you should have 22 more Hp....  I dunno, my old Autometer Phantom read 5 psi consistently when the car was bone stock. Could be an anomaly, perhaps my car had some kind of problem with it, maybe the wastgate preload was set lower. Could be the wastgate actuator was replaced with the incorrect one at some point. Heck, for all I know that turbo is not even the original one.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Then you should have 22 more Hp....  I dunno, my old Autometer Phantom read 5 psi consistently when the car was bone stock. Could be an anomaly, perhaps my car had some kind of problem with it, maybe the wastgate preload was set lower. Could be the wastgate actuator was replaced with the incorrect one at some point. Heck, for all I know that turbo is not even the original one.


lol for all you know you might have a majorly converted Maxima


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> lol for all you know you might have a majorly converted Maxima


Well, it's not FWD. At least not last time I checked....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Then you should have 22 more Hp....  I dunno, my old Autometer Phantom read 5 psi consistently when the car was bone stock. Could be an anomaly, perhaps my car had some kind of problem with it, maybe the wastgate preload was set lower. Could be the wastgate actuator was replaced with the incorrect one at some point. Heck, for all I know that turbo is not even the original one.


Or it could of been all the years of wear...boost falls off in the Z31s as the miles stack on and the engine wears. It is all with the wastegate. With time boost levels fall, but you fixed that.


----------

